# European Options!



## rcurran8 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone -

Are there any solid drop shippers and fulfillment centers in Europe? The only company I know of is Pressera and they are subpar.

Is there a Print Aura or Printful comparable outside the U.S. ???

Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You may want to check out Invent Clothing | Print On Demand T-shirt drop shipping and all over printed t-shirts in the UK. They have been around a while but I have never tried them though.


----------

